# Magistracy, the Sword, and Religion



## jw (Aug 20, 2022)

Samuel Rutherford discussing the distinction between magistracy forcing Christianity by the sword vs punishing blasphemy for the peace of the commonwealth (_A Free Disputation Against Pretended Liberty of Conscience_, 51. London: R.I., 1649):

Christians ought not with force of sword, compel Jews, nor Jews or pagans compel Christians to be of their religion, because religion is not begotten in any, by persuasion of the mind, nor by forcing of the man. Again religion is taken for the external profession and acting and performances of true religion within the church or by such as profess the truth, that are obvious to the eyes of Magistrates and pastors, and thus the sword is no means of God to force men positively to external worship or performances. But the sword is a means negatively to punish acts of false worship in those that are under the Christian Magistrate and profess Christian society, in so far as these acts come out to the eyes of men and are destructive to the souls of these in a Christian religion, Tis even so (and not otherwise punishable by the Magistrate); for he may punish omissions of hearing the Doctrine of the Gospel and other external performances of worship, as these omissions by ill example or otherwise are offensive to the souls of these that are to lead a quiet and peaceable life in all godliness and honesty; nor does it follow that the sword is a kindly means to force outward performances, for the Magistrate as the Magistrate does not command these outward performances as service to God, but rather forbids the omissions of them as destructing to man.​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

